# turkey story



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

turkey was in the middle of the field. There was this little knoll thst stuck out in the field. my buddy was going down the tree line and round th other side of the bird. my buddy managed two get 30 yrds form the because i spooked it and it ran right at him. only problem was that he couldnt tell if it was a gobbler or not. so he shot any way. he wounded the bird and it flew in the toddal opposite direction of him and flew staight at me about 35ft in the air. i shot the bird in the air and it fell strait to the ground. it was so exciteing. any body else got a good story. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dwalkerman (Apr 29, 2007)

Who shots at a bird they can't ID???? Always make the right ID or don't shoot!!! :evil:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah not sure where your hunting but Toms always seem to be within 25yrds and coming closer. No need to sneek up and wound a bird I can't ID.

If you can't get them close with calling. You better go back to the drawing boards. Shooting a turkey just to shoot one is not what its about.

ayaou never did say was it a Tom or a hen?


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

the turkey was a jake that had a 4in beard. he didnt have any spurs though. u guys are ingnorent though i was just trying to share a story and u guys come and dont even congradulate me. thats the problem with u yankees.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe the problem with you southerners is that you don't specify iwhat your rules and regs are down there. If you don't list a location we're going to assume you're from here since this is Nodak Outdoors, and that you have to abide by our laws, which state you can only shoot males. If you can shoot hens down there, and you had specified that, you wouldn't have caught any flack. If you can't shoot hens, maybe use a little more caution before you shoot next time or it could end up being an expensive mistake if you get caught.

Anyway, congrats on the harvest. Sounds like it was a pretty exciting little experience.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

it ened up being legal right?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

(problem was that he couldnt tell if it was a gobbler or not. so he shot any way. he wounded the bird )

Comments like this in your story is why you catch a bunch of flack.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

come on buddy invest in a pair of glasses, or some binoculars.... if you cant tell the difference between them dont shoot! and it sounds like you shot twards your buddy..while legal yes...you shouldent do it! that would be a good turkey story...i couldent seee, so my buddy ran over and i shot him... hes lucky he dident get spotted, them turkey can see everything...next time if you cant i d the bird...just throw some pebles at it. :******:


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i saw the birds beard while flying and my buddy was the one who shot first. i shot because he saw the birds beard as well. u guys i would never shoot a bird and wound it or shoot a hen. yall just cant say congrats and move on. that pathetic. where im from we say good job and move on. :******:


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

What you wrote contradicts.

"he couldnt tell if it was a gobbler or not. so he shot any way"

and

"he saw the birds beard as well"

That is why people are questioning you.


----------

